# Minnows Lake Conroe? Where to buy?



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Anybody know where to buy minnows on or around Lake Conroe? Used to be a bait shop on Calvary Rd. but its now gone.


----------



## mudboat (Jun 26, 2016)

Stow away marina on Calvary has them.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Valero next to McDonalds has small and large minnows.

Stowaway Marina has crappie minnows.

Walden Marina has crappie minnows.

Hope this helps & GOD BLESS!!!!


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

well darnit.....when did stow-a-away start carrying them?
and where is this McDonald's/Valero???


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

texastkikker said:


> well darnit.....when did stow-a-away start carrying them?
> and where is this McDonald's/Valero???


It's up on 105. Go to the dam hang a right (west) and you will see it. Boat access too

Tight lines folks!!


----------



## Retired Hazmat (Jul 31, 2011)

big D. said:


> Valero next to McDonalds has small and large minnows.
> 
> Stowaway Marina has crappie minnows.
> 
> ...


Besides the ones listed by Big D. 
April Plaza Marina usually has minnows.


----------



## rudytexas (Feb 7, 2013)

Yep I was just at April Plaza and they have minnows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

There's a bait shop across 105 just west of the Valero, he carries a little bit of everything. And he used to be on call 24/7, to serve customers needs. I wish I still had his card, but it's been 4 years since I've fished Conroe on a regular basis


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

TxDispatcher said:


> There's a bait shop across 105 just west of the Valero, he carries a little bit of everything. And he used to be on call 24/7, to serve customers needs. I wish I still had his card, but it's been 4 years since I've fished Conroe on a regular basis


The guy sold it and the new guy opens at 630 am now. It's now April Sounds Bait Shop
(936) 703-5248

Tight lines folks!!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

I got tired of the Conroe bait shops opening after I wanted to be on the water, so I started buying them the evening before I went fishing. If you live in Tomball, Circle S Hardware on 2978 has them. I have them put 2 dozen to a bag, and put the bags in a ice chest with a handful of ice cubes. They will be plenty lively and you can be on the water before the sun comes up.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies gents.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> I got tired of the Conroe bait shops opening after I wanted to be on the water, so I started buying them the evening before I went fishing. If you live in Tomball, Circle S Hardware on 2978 has them. I have them put 2 dozen to a bag, and put the bags in a ice chest with a handful of ice cubes. They will be plenty lively and you can be on the water before the sun comes up.


Same thing I do, except I put them in the refrigerator the night before. Puts them into a dormant state and they don't use all the oxygen up, by the time I get to the lake they're back to normal.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

mycolcason said:


> The guy sold it and the new guy opens at 630 am now. It's now April Sounds Bait Shop
> (936) 703-5248
> 
> Tight lines folks!!


Well bummer...I was planning on using him when we get moved at the end of the month. Thanks for the info :cheers:


----------

